# Ball Jar with with KKK on it



## Kika1 (Feb 3, 2012)

I have a 2quart blue Ball Perfect Mason jar with KKK on it. It has 3 K's,in a row,  in between the threads on top(where you screw the cap on). It has a number 10 on the bottom.Does any one know about this jar and why the K's are there?


----------



## cyberdigger (Feb 3, 2012)

It sounds like a fluke manufacturing flaw or damage, I can't possibly imagine such embossing being deliberate.. could we see a photo?


----------



## creeper71 (Feb 3, 2012)

> ORIGINAL:  cyberdigger
> 
> It sounds like a fluke manufacturing flaw or damage, I can't possibly imagine such embossing being deliberate.. could we see a photo?


 Yeah this one needs a pic..I never heard of such a thing


----------



## Wheelah23 (Feb 3, 2012)

I've seen letters embossed in between threads of jars. I think it was some sort of mold identification thing, maybe for the part that formed the mouth and threads. Not unheard of, certainly. Let's see a pic.


----------



## surfaceone (Feb 4, 2012)

Hello Kristine,

 Welcome to this place, and thanks for telling us of your jar. The fellas are correct. Photos are essential in a situation like this.

 I don't think it's a Black History month issue, myself. Perhaps a Ball mould designation. Too bad it's not base marked...

 "Ball Perfect Mason (KKK base) (1 complete jar known in private collection, 1 base shard in museum)" From.


----------



## Kika1 (Feb 4, 2012)

This is a pic of the jar.


----------

